# grand river sixth Street



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: Yes many ways. But in the fast, high and muddy water its the method of the day. I would much rather fish another way but search lines are in right now.


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> I live 5 miles west of the dam and drive by it everyday. Been thinking about giving it a whirl for a while. The crowd doesn't bother me, my lack of river fishing knowledge has me hesitant. But after reading this it seems like no matter what method you use to fish you are looked down upon by the elitist. So my question is. Is there actually a way to fish the dam without being labeled a "liner", or "snagger", etc?


To let the negativity hesitate you from hitting the fish in the mouth with beads yarn or whatever it is you choose to fish. People need something on here to complain about while they sit at there desks wishing they were out using any method that will catch them a fish. 

Fiah on man whichever legal way you choose

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I had to go to the beginning of this thread and read it again - I thought for a minute it was an old "salmon" snagging thread.


----------



## huntto (May 13, 2012)

We landed 6 in the boat that we flossed yesterday under bobbers, you could only floss them on one color, odd...you would think any color would work. Maybe they were biting, nope nevermind, we were up by the dam they couldnt have been.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

huntto said:


> We landed 6 in the boat that we flossed yesterday under bobbers, you could only floss them on one color, odd...you would think any color would work. Maybe they were biting, nope nevermind, we were up by the dam they couldnt have been.


I believe I saw you boys out there in the boat.....


----------



## Wylan (Mar 12, 2012)

droptine989 said:


> Every year I read this thread. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 LOL same here! Its good verses evil. 

It seems to me everyone is on the river to catch some fish be it with a bobber or bottom bouncing. why cause such stress and over analyse it. Im sure if the Dnr is down there and sees something that they deem illegal then I'm sure they will be handing out tickets. 

Fish on!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

huntto said:


> We landed 6 in the boat that we flossed yesterday under bobbers, you could only floss them on one color, odd...you would think any color would work. Maybe they were biting, nope nevermind, we were up by the dam they couldnt have been.


Please refer to the post where anyone said that you can't get fish to bite in high water by the dam...?
I enjoyed the show yesterday though I tucked myself in a little corner, but it was worth the trip as the bobber was dropping.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Are people launching at Johnson park and running up or is it blown out and have to launch at the dam? Ill avoid launching at the dam at all costs if I can help it.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

Braved the weather and circus tonight and I was rewarded with a nice little eater, went 1 for 2


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

mikeznewaygo said:


> Braved the weather and circus tonight and I was rewarded with a nice little eater, went 1 for 2
> View attachment 61008


And no black eye!

Nice fish - congrats.


----------

